# Modem ZTE H168N con luz roja en internet



## seralemi (Feb 19, 2015)

Buen día. Estoy utilizando el modem de referencia de Arnet banda ancha 3Mb. Hasta hace 15 días sin problemas. Ocurrió que en momento de una tormenta quedó inutilizada la fuente (adaptador) del modem. Aclaro que estaba todo *apagado aunque enchufado a la red*. Probé con otra fuente y el modem arrancó sin problemas, todo funcionaba bien. Siguió así por el lapso de 10 días hasta que dejó de conectarse a internet. Prende, sincroniza y luego enciende la luz verde de DSL, pero la luz de internet permanece en rojo y no hay conexión. Antes de llamar al ISP conecté otro modem que tengo y este empezó a funcionar sin problemas.
La consulta es: puede haberle afectado la tormenta al igual que a la fuente? se puede reparar de alguna manera? si se resetea?
Espero vuestros comentarios/sugerencias. Muchas gracias.
Saludos. ...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 19, 2015)

Probá de resetarlo, aunque vas a tener que configurarlo de nuevo, así que asegurate tener el UID y PWD para poder acceder a la interfaz.
En caso pasó algo parecido con Speedy y a mi hijo le dijeron del "servicio técnico" que lo reseteara e hiciera una parva de cosas.... y salió andando, pero luego tuve que configurarlo yo de nuevo por que tenía algunos pifies.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 19, 2015)

Una recomendación, cuando hay tormentas electricas, hay que desconectar todo, es decir linea de alimentación, linea de telefono, cable, etc, hoy en dia con tanta conectividad es normal que tengamos una serie de aparatos interconectados, si se produce una descarga en la linea telefónica o en el Cable de TV y/o internet dañara todo lo que este conectado, a mi hno le destruyo el moden, directament al CI principal lo "descorcho" y se le daño el puerto lan de la PC, la saco barata, a mi primo aparte de dañarle el moden, le rompio un telefono aladino, dos televisores y una pc con daños graves y otras dos con puertos dañados. Un amigo que acaba de renoval el mainboard murio la misma, el teclado, el mouse y la im presora y ojo, estaban apagados


----------



## seralemi (Feb 19, 2015)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Probá de resetarlo, aunque vas a tener que configurarlo de nuevo, así que asegurate tener el UID y PWD para poder acceder a la interfaz.
> En caso pasó algo parecido con Speedy y a mi hijo le dijeron del "servicio técnico" que lo reseteara e hiciera una parva de cosas.... y salió andando, pero luego tuve que configurarlo yo de nuevo por que tenía algunos pifies.



Hola Dr. Zoidberg. Resetearlo era una posibilidad así que tendré en cuenta lo que me dices. Es curioso porque de Arnet llegaron a decirme que era un "problema de la central", "algún switch", cosa que descarté cuando me pude conectar con otro modem (Zyxel P660H-T1 v3).
Luego te comentaré como me fue.
Saludos.





pandacba dijo:


> Una recomendación, cuando hay tormentas electricas, hay que desconectar todo, es decir linea de alimentación, linea de telefono, cable, etc, hoy en dia con tanta conectividad es normal que tengamos una serie de aparatos interconectados, si se produce una descarga en la linea telefónica o en el Cable de TV y/o internet dañara todo lo que este conectado, a mi hno le destruyo el moden, directament al CI principal lo "descorcho" y se le daño el puerto lan de la PC, la saco barata, a mi primo aparte de dañarle el moden, le rompio un telefono aladino, dos televisores y una pc con daños graves y otras dos con puertos dañados. Un amigo que acaba de renoval el mainboard murio la misma, el teclado, el mouse y la im presora y ojo, estaban apagados



Hola pandacba, gracias por la recomendación. De hecho ya había tomado nota a partir de este suceso y tomo todas las precauciones del caso. Por lo visto la saqué barata...
Por lo demás seguiré el consejo del Dr. Zoidberg. 
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 19, 2015)

Primero fijate si no se cortocircuitaron los varistores o díodos de protección de la entrada de línea telefónica


----------



## seralemi (Feb 19, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Primero fijate si no se cortocircuitaron los varistores o díodos de protección de la entrada de línea telefónica



Hola DOSMETROS. Buena aclaración, estuve viendo la placa y a simple vista no hay nada raro. Veré de medir lo que dices. Que bueno sería tener el diagrama 
Saludos.


----------



## J2C (Feb 19, 2015)

H 



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Primero fijate si no se cortocircuitaron los varistores o díodos de protección de la entrada de línea telefónica


No, por que en su primer post puso:



seralemi dijo:


> ...... Prende, sincroniza y luego *enciende la luz verde de DSL*, pero la luz de internet permanece en rojo y no hay conexión. ...


 
 Con lo cual ese Modem se conecta por ADSL con la central, y lo que no hace es realizar la identificación correspondiente.



 Coincido con la prueba que indica el Dr.



 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## seralemi (Feb 19, 2015)

J2C dijo:


> H
> 
> 
> No, por que en su primer post puso:
> ...



Hola J2C, me ganaste de mano con la aclaración, ya que acabo de caer que si prende el led adsl (verde).

Una pregunta: para resetearlo debo oprimir el botón por 10 segundos ó más? Debo tener en cuenta algo más?

Saludos.


----------



## J2C (Feb 19, 2015)

Seralemi

La forma de Reset depende de cada Modem, busca el manual y lo tendras bien claro.


Luego tener en cuenta lo típico:
UserName del ISP
Password del ISP
VPI/VCI del ISP
Mask de la Subnet del ISP
Los DNS Server 


y fundamentalmente en mi opinión, no hacer nada hasta que no te asegures tener la Pass para entrar al modem como "admin"; al menos así me ordeno yo antes de empezar a meter dedos  !!!.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## seralemi (Feb 19, 2015)

J2C dijo:


> Seralemi
> 
> La forma de Reset depende de cada Modem, busca el manual y lo tendras bien claro.
> 
> ...



Ok. Recién entre al modem como "admin". Estuve revisando la configuracion para ver si encontraba algo, pero nada. Bueno, gracias por los datos que me diste.
Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 20, 2015)

Fijate si dice algo como "Configuración Avanzada" u "Opciones avanzadas" o verdura similar.
La mascara de red y los DNS debería cargarlos vía DHCP en la conexión PPOE, así que "dudo" que estén especificados. Los VPI/VCI no creo que se borren a menos que hagas un reset a valores de fábrica (peligroso si no tenés info) pero se pueden conseguir sin mucho drama. Pero el UID y el PWD los debés tener, por que si los ovidás es(era?) un bardo lograr que te restablezcan la clave con una simple llamada telefónica.


----------



## seralemi (Feb 21, 2015)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Fijate si dice algo como "Configuración Avanzada" u "Opciones avanzadas" o verdura similar.
> La mascara de red y los DNS debería cargarlos vía DHCP en la conexión PPOE, así que "dudo" que estén especificados. Los VPI/VCI no creo que se borren a menos que hagas un reset a valores de fábrica (peligroso si no tenés info) pero se pueden conseguir sin mucho drama. Pero el UID y el PWD los debés tener, por que si los ovidás es(era?) un bardo lograr que te restablezcan la clave con una simple llamada telefónica.



Hola Dr. Zoidberg. Revisaré los datos configurados nuevamente. Tengo el UID y el PWD para poder ingresar. Todavía no lo he reseteado, quiero dejarlo como última alternativa. Y sino, me queda solicitar uno nuevo a Arnet que te lo entregan en comodato. La idea es recuperarlo de ser posible. Comentaré.
Saludos.


----------



## shevchenko (Feb 23, 2015)

El password también viene en el manual, muchas veces es usuario: admin password: admin o admin123 y cosas similares, cuando entras en la config por medio del explorador fijate si podes conectarne/desconectar manualmente en uno de arnet de mi casa pasaba eso, de desconectaba solo y habia que conectarlo manualmente! es una pestaña que dice "estado de coneccion"  fijate que tenga el nombre de usuario y contraseña o usa uno genérico!


----------



## J2C (Feb 23, 2015)

Don Polaco

Disiento con Ud., tanto el user y la pass que vienen en el manual es cuando uno compra ese Modem 0Km. Cuando uno lo recibe de Arnet o de otro ISP suelen estar bloqueados y si te fijas en lo que puso Seralemi en su post #12:



seralemi dijo:


> .... Y sino, me queda solicitar uno nuevo a Arnet que te lo entregan en comodato. La idea es recuperarlo de ser posible. Comentaré.
> Saludos.



El lo ha recibido en Comodato; ahora navegando por diversos y variados foros/web se consiguen tanto el user como la pass para poder entrar como Admin cosa que pareciera que el ya tiene en su poder como dice en ese mismo post.



 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## shevchenko (Feb 24, 2015)

Si es correcto, pero al recetearlo no toma ese usser/pass de fabrica? (borrando el que le pudo haber puesto la empresa?) aunque su idea es No hacer esto....


----------



## seralemi (Feb 24, 2015)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Fijate si dice algo como "Configuración Avanzada" u "Opciones avanzadas" o verdura similar.
> La mascara de red y los DNS debería cargarlos vía DHCP en la conexión PPOE, así que "dudo" que estén especificados. Los VPI/VCI no creo que se borren a menos que hagas un reset a valores de fábrica (peligroso si no tenés info) pero se pueden conseguir sin mucho drama. Pero el UID y el PWD los debés tener, por que si los ovidás es(era?) un bardo lograr que te restablezcan la clave con una simple llamada telefónica.



Hola Dr. Zoidberg. Te cuento que solucioné el problema del modem y valga este mensaje de agradecimiento a ti como a todos los que me brindaron una opinión. 

Efectivamente era un tema de configuración (ó desconfiguración).
Antes de resetearlo ingresé como admin y observé detenidamente los datos que allí había.

Ingresando en Status>Network Interface>ADSL WAN Connection aparecen 4 conexiones distintas entre las cuales esta adsl_telecom que debía ser la usada. De esas 4 opciones sólo una decía "conectada" y tenía tráfico de datos: adsl_route_1.

Entonces ingreso en Network>IPv_4 Routing>Default Gateway y allí aparece la opción de WAN Connections que figura como adsl_telecom (predeterminada?). Modifiqué ese valor por adsl_route_1 y comenzó la conexión 

Si bien esta es una solución a un caso puntual, quiero dejar constancia del mismo por si a alguien más le ocurre algo parecido.
Bueno, está funcionando sin problemas y sólo restará saber porque se modificó ese valor...
Muchas gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 24, 2015)

seralemi dijo:


> y sólo restará saber porque se modificó ese valor...


 
Tu proovedor de internet tiene acceso  . . . 

Hay una opción dentro de la configuración que les permite o no realizar ésto . . . a cambirla


----------



## J2C (Feb 24, 2015)

Don Polaco



shevchenko dijo:


> Si es correcto, pero al recetearlo no toma ese usser/pass de fabrica? (borrando el que le pudo haber puesto la empresa?) aunque su idea es No hacer esto....


Al resetearlo carga el único Firmware que tiene y que es el que la empresa proveedora de internet (ISP) que se lo provee a los usuarios *le exige* a la proveedora.
Esto es cuanto a las configuraciones por defecto (Default).



Los ISP's compran los Modem/Router/WiFi directamente a las fábricas con un contrato del tipo 1 millón anual (tal vez no vuelvan a comprar el próximo año), las fábricas ó representantes en Argentina tienen la obligación de entregárselos con un Firmware acordado al momento del contrato y probados al 100% con inspección por lotes mensuales según normas de calidad (ISO9000) ipso facto aprobada la "_certificación mensual_" el proveedor recién se podrá hacer de los billetitos !!!! pasado el periodo típico de cobro (x días). Conozco el sistema por haber trabajado 24 años en una de esas empresas.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------

